# dipstick



## turbolaser (Jul 5, 2004)

i dunno if anyone else has this problem with their maxima but when i check my oil i cannot tell if the oil is full or not because the last two inches are covered in oil so i can;t make out if it's good or not, mind u i just got the car and haven't had a chance to change the oil yet so i don;t know if there's just too much in there.

also is there a specific oil that people have found to work good on this engine?


----------



## OneToughMax (Jul 16, 2004)

turbolaser said:


> i dunno if anyone else has this problem with their maxima but when i check my oil i cannot tell if the oil is full or not because the last two inches are covered in oil so i can;t make out if it's good or not, mind u i just got the car and haven't had a chance to change the oil yet so i don;t know if there's just too much in there.
> 
> also is there a specific oil that people have found to work good on this engine?


dude, you pull the disptick, wipe it off, then dip it all the way back in and pull it out again. do you have a manual for your car? you should probably read it...


----------



## turbolaser (Jul 5, 2004)

OneToughMax said:


> dude, you pull the disptick, wipe it off, then dip it all the way back in and pull it out again. do you have a manual for your car? you should probably read it...


i know how to check the oil, it's not that hard but when the oil covers the bottom of the dipstick everytime u cant tell if the oil is good or not. no more stupid replys please.


----------



## OneToughMax (Jul 16, 2004)

turbolaser said:


> i know how to check the oil, it's not that hard but when the oil covers the bottom of the dipstick everytime u cant tell if the oil is good or not. no more stupid replys please.


relax there tough guy. i'm just trying to help you out. go back and re-read your posts... you should take your own advice about stupid posts. good luck with your car in the future. i hope you learn how to check your oil :loser:


----------



## turbolaser (Jul 5, 2004)

OneToughMax said:


> relax there tough guy. i'm just trying to help you out. go back and re-read your posts... you should take your own advice about stupid posts. good luck with your car in the future. i hope you learn how to check your oil :loser:


u never heard of GM cars being really difficult to check their oil, well i was just wondering if these maximas have the same problem...:dumbass:


----------



## OneToughMax (Jul 16, 2004)

turbolaser said:


> u never heard of GM cars being really difficult to check their oil, well i was just wondering if these maximas have the same problem...:dumbass:


are you calling me a dumbass, or yourself? if you're trying to start a flame war out of this thread i suggest you let it go before i have you banned, n00b.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It's best to check the oil after the car has been sitting for awhile...not while you gas it up or after it's been on. This is with every car I have ever owned.

There are no other 'issues' with the Maxima's dipstick. These days cars are made to be more user-friendly with the minor maintenance items.


----------



## Navin R Johnson (Jun 11, 2004)

Here's the deal. The Maxima seems to splash some oil on the dip stick while running and or driving,so if you check the oil right after running (or even up to 10 minutes later)you will get the oil on the stick as you discribed. Just wait like 10-15 minutes(ya I know pain in the ass) and check it then and you sholu be able to get a good read.

NJ


----------



## turbolaser (Jul 5, 2004)

Navin R Johnson said:


> Here's the deal. The Maxima seems to splash some oil on the dip stick while running and or driving,so if you check the oil right after running (or even up to 10 minutes later)you will get the oil on the stick as you discribed. Just wait like 10-15 minutes(ya I know pain in the ass) and check it then and you sholu be able to get a good read.
> 
> NJ


thanks johnson that's all i wanted to know


----------



## goodmike (Nov 2, 2005)

*Dip stick*



turbolaser said:


> thanks johnson that's all i wanted to know


I'm having the same type of trouble with my 2004 Maxima. Even after the car has been in the garage overningt, when I check it in the morning, there is about 4 to 5 inches of oil on the end of the dip stick. There must be an easy solution. Any suggestions?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

first thought is to drain the 12 qts of oil out of the engine and refill. then check the level. 


I dunno. only time I've heard of this happening is when the engine was jsut driven and there is still oil dripping out of the drains from the heads.
after sitting overnight, you should have all of the oil in the pan already.


----------

